# Lochsa Raft Thief



## kellip (Mar 1, 2007)

OH, bummer...

Try posting here, you might have more luck. I hope it shows up.
idahowhitewater : Idaho Whitewater


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I saw your signs down at the restaurant, and at the FC bathrooms. It sounds like someone drove off with it? I know our shuttles were so crazy that I wouldn't have been surprised if a boat went the wrong place.

I recommend you also post here:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/wrrr/messages?o=1&yguid=331950382
NorthwestWhitewater : Messages : 143-172 of 172

And there's some yahoo groups PDX, and Idaho kayaking group (non yahoo).

Did you tell 3 rivers and the photo guy, in case they hear of someone trying to find the owner?

What a bummer to an EPIC weekend


----------

